# whats the deal with these?????



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

hello all, whats up with these lipos, they are on ebay, they are 11.1 4000mah 15c 3-cell lipos you get 2 for 19.99, anybody have a clue???


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

anybody know????


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i take it thats a no.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

I bought a pair of 7.4's for about the same. 14 days later from hong kong they are here. All I have done is solder an end on to one pack and charge. I haven't done anything else with them. I purchased to use as receiver packs for my quarter scale. If I understand the rating for lipo correctly 15c would mean that the pack would not be good for high amp draw use(somebody correct me if I am wrong).

BTW, they do NOT have a hard case and the balance plug is the JST/align type


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

do you think they will work good in a stock slash, thats all i need them for? thanks


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I would be concerned about the case breaking in a Slash. They take some pretty hard hits and soft cases when broken can result in flash fire.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

is there any kind of caseing you can get to protect them alittle better


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

nutz4rc said:


> I would be concerned about the case breaking in a Slash. They take some pretty hard hits and soft cases when broken can result in flash fire.


Lots of guys run shrinkwrapped packs in electric 1/8th scales without problems and they go faster and crash harder than any stock Slash ever will. Plus the battery is very well protected inside the Slash chassis and if you were worried, you could put a little foam in front of and behind the pack.

That said, I would instead recommend the Yeah racing hard case LiPo over these simply because lost of people have had good results with the Yeah racing pack and it is still pretty inexpensive at $45 for a 3200 pack.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd just get a couple and run them. the motors we run now don't pull many amps anyhow, so honestly the c rating will never be a factor. For the price, they would be worth trying.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

thats what i thought, they are cheap, so i bought them, i havent received them yet, just wanted other peoples input on them, hard telling if they will even show up, they are coming from hong kong, it has been 11 days so far. i did buy 2, if i dont like them i can always sell them here for 40 bucks apeice, just kidding all, ill let ya all know how they are for 19.99 had to try, thanks


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

depending on your seller, you can count on at least 14 days after they shipped. My first order from hong kong took 20 or 22 days but that was due to buying during chinese new year. I think they shut the country down for that week


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

yah, im thinkin 14 days myself, wow shut country down for new year, sounds like a party to me!!!!


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Battery*

YOU Can make a lexxa dase for hat battery its simple lexan and shoe good and the 15 c rating i think that your going to be disappointed


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*case*



SLASH4 said:


> YOU Can make a lexxa dase for hat battery its simple lexan and shoe good and the 15 c rating i think that your going to be disappointed


wow no keys working on that one ok lexxan is a good case maker its fun too go to anyhobby shop they should have it


----------

